# small bromeliads



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

So I know next to nothing about bromeliads, as ive never used them in vivs, but I just set up my first "show quality" vivarium and im wondering if there are any broms that fit and stay comfortably in a 12 by 12 by 18 exo terra? Thanks! oh and pictures would be wonderful haha


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I suppose any of the smaller Neoregelias would do, but you may not be able to fit more than one or two. I would try and stagger them on the background.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Vriesea racinae, Neoregelia ampullacea, Neoregelia "blackberry", Neoregelia "domino" Neoregelia "Ariel", Neoregelia "Andy Ann", Neoregelia "Winnie the pooh" etc etc etc etc there are so many

Go to Tropical Plantz. Look at pics, note the sizes, and make an order!


----------



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

cool thanks, can you think of a specific neoreglia species that you think would fit? its going to be inserted in a knothole in a piece of mopani wood and unless I know specific species ill never be able to guess correctly when it comes to broms haha


----------



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

haha sorry! got that second reply while I was typing mine. thanks guys!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I just listed a bunch^^^see above^^^


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mo Peppa Please and Amp. Magnet are two that come to mind.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

What colors are you looking for? Then I can make some suggestions.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Neoregelia ampullaceae
Neo 'Alley Cat'
Neo 'Wee Willy'
Neo 'Red Waif'

All the above hold their color and form well under good light

Guzmania 'Theresa'

Vriesea erythrodactylon
Vriesea lubbersii (often incorrectly sold as corcavadensis)

Vrieseas have a tall inflorescence, so mount these lower than neos

You can see pics of these at Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Surprised nobody has said Chiquita Linda yet, it grows like crazzzzy in any tank I put it in. Once had 3 pups turn into ~20 in about 18 months.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Chiquita linda a lot, Cheers too. Both pup like mad


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Neo. lilliputiana is the smallest Neoregelia species which I'm sure would do quite well.


----------



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody! looks like I have alot to choose from haha


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

Neo. Babe, a really small one about 3" H by 2'"W. and for me seems to be a slower grower.


----------



## gekko gekko (Oct 19, 2012)

I have N. lilliputiana, N. Chiquita Linda, N. Dungsiana, N. Flare Up, N. Midget and N. Red Waif(new addition, was told she stays a mini size) in my collection. These guys would be some of the smallest of the minis, and a few would look better in a small tank, opposed to just one.

My N. Babe is 5" tall x 4" wide, bigger then I thought it would get.

N. Amoena, N Miniskirt, N punctatissima rubra are also quite small.

LOL! My first post here, of course it would have to do with Broms...

Hi, my name is Jason, and I'm addicted to Bromeliads


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

wow your Babe grew that big. well i believe it i have two diferent N. babes from two different vendors one is short with fat leaves while the other is skinnier and a bit taller but not as nice in color as the shorter babe


----------



## gekko gekko (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah, it just kept on growing. It has started to pup now though. I got mine from a Vendor here in Canada, though mine looks just like any other babe that I've seen


----------

